# "The Print Processor Does Not Exist"



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

When installing a Shared Network Printer on workstations and I am starting to see this message. There is very little if anything on Google and TechNet.
Has anyone had any experience with this error?


----------



## Gov_Tech_85 (Mar 8, 2008)

An old post but came accross this issue just the other week. For those who may have this problem in the future, i found when adding a certain printer to a workstation or server, a msg would pop up *"the print processor doest not exist"* many other forums simply said to reinstall windows and it should fix the problem. I found if installing the printer to XP or server 2003, in "*Printers and Faxes"* under the file menu selecting *"Server Properties"* under the *"Drivers"* tab *"Add"* the drivers manually, after navigating to the directory of your drivers, the *"Environment and Operating System"* screen should appear, there should be a box ticked already for what processor environment your pc uses,* eg "Intel"*, i found by also ticking *"Windows NT 4.0 or Windows 2000"* support, (under the same processor *"intel"* of course) then navigating to your drivers folder once again to install the additional drivers, should solve the problem, printer adds and prints succesfully, there may be an easier solution for this problem, however this has worked for me on both XP and server 2003, i hope this will be to some use for everyone else if needed


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hopefully, he's solved this two year old problem by now.  

Please don't dig up old posts, we have enough current issues for you to address.


----------



## 7eregrine (Mar 26, 2008)

I just joined to Thank Gov_tech. Found this post through Google and it solved my problem.

Apparently it wasn't a bad idea to bump a 2 yr old post, eh John_Will???

Thanks Gov_tech.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Search would find it anyway, so it actually was a bad idea.


----------

